# Escape Poll



## Sheri (Apr 13, 2005)

It seems escapes are becoming a routine occurance.

I've not had one yet... but it seems almost inevitable at this point despite my precautions. But with 60plus T's... what are the odds?

Hence the poll. Because I want to compile them. The odds I mean.


----------



## Sheri (Apr 13, 2005)

Hmmmm, for those of you that have 50 and over can you post how many years you've been in the hobby?

That will help.

Merci.


----------



## WhyTeDraGon (Apr 13, 2005)

ive only had one escape so far, and that was my female G. rosea...and she didnt go too far, lol.
And I have about 35 Tarantulas. And ive been in the hobby for about 10-12 months.


----------



## Jeri (Apr 13, 2005)

I had my P murinis get out once, but she didn't get very far. I found her on the floor, under the desk her cage was sitting on, and scooped her up in a cup. I had seven at the time.

Jeri


----------



## Immortal_sin (Apr 13, 2005)

in the hobby 3.5 years. 
5 escapees:
found: G pulchra, A huriana, C fasciatum, H maculata (note the A huriana and G pulchra were gone for about 1 hour)
not found: P regalis


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Apr 13, 2005)

Would you call it an escape if it was supervised.. i.e. while doing stuff in the tank or is an escape purely when the T get's out under the cover of darkness (and left an old exo as a dummy)? Or both perhaps?


----------



## Freddie (Apr 13, 2005)

Under 50 t's (44 now...) and no escapes.
How someone can make them escape....


----------



## Garrick (Apr 13, 2005)

I have spiderlings escape from time to time when separating them (note the use of tense).  If a house spider finds them, they become a meal (or in some rare cases, a neighbor).  If my wife finds them, they become a pet and get to live in the house and listen to her coo.  We currently have four such pets- two juveniles and two adults, so I guess it's been a while since any were "lucky".
Never had an adult "run away" for more than a few minutes.
I've had tarantulas in my care for 12 years and some odd months.

This is an interesting topic.  Any numbers on the ages of the spiders that are "on the run"?  Container type?

Garrick
eight


----------



## Sheri (Apr 13, 2005)

Unattended spiders. Like you wake up in the morning and notice that the singapore blue is gone.

Not while doing cage work.

Seperating slings, well, I can see how that happens... especially with a geniculata sac... or brachypelma, or lasiodora!


----------



## Raqua (Apr 13, 2005)

One escape - Heteroscodra maculata (you all know ...  ), I found it after a week. I am 7 years in the hobby and have 80+ spiders.


----------



## jmadams (Apr 13, 2005)

I have over 150 and only have had 1.  It was a A. semmani and is still missing.  I did find exuviums lying around so I knew she was still alive.  Its been 2 years.  I moved two months ago, so I guess whoever moved into my old house will have a little friend, lol.


----------



## Rob1985 (Apr 13, 2005)

I had my A.avic and G.aureostriata escape not too long ago!!! :}


----------



## moricollins (Apr 13, 2005)

I have 42 T's right now, 

I've had an A. seemanni escape, it ate through a mesh screen that i was using for ventilation, I found the escapee (it was in my spider-room), and needless to say do not use mesh screening anymore.


----------



## jdcarrel (Apr 13, 2005)

only had one escape.  I have about 15 ts.  Found it in an hour or so though.  Lucky me.


----------



## Lopez (Apr 13, 2005)

Sheri said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, for those of you that have 50 and over can you post how many years you've been in the hobby?
> 
> That will help.
> 
> Merci.


10 years, over 100. Several escapes.
Careless.


----------



## The Juice (Apr 13, 2005)

Since I have a 4" E.Murinus,4.5"H.Albostriatum,C.Bechuanicus,5"+P.Irminia, In my collection I make sure all my lids are closed tightly when I feed them. I would hate to wake up and have my E.Murinus in my face.or waking up from being bit repeatedly


----------



## bagheera (Apr 13, 2005)

In maybe 20 collective years of keeping, maybe 50 or so spiders at various times (sometimes many, sometimes only 1) I have never had an escape. My male B smithii certainly tried his damnedest though! (watch and later today the Pterror will get out  )


----------



## jbrd (Apr 13, 2005)

well i had <read that again "had" four 's one of my male A.avics escaped because i didnt put the screen back on after feeding.  :8o


----------



## Bean (Apr 13, 2005)

Just over 50.  In the hobby since Nov. 2003.  Been keeping over 50 for perhaps six or eight months.  No arachnid escapes.  Crickets and roaches escape from time to time.


----------



## David Burns (Apr 13, 2005)

I have been in the hobby just over 3 years and have around 80 Ts. I've had 2 escapes so far. One was from not securing the lid on my male B.smithi. I didn't even know he was out until he was found in my bath tub. The second was a H.incei, at 2" it had popped the lid off of its jar and was found the next day in the spider room.
<edit>I forgot one. An N.chromatus at about 1/4" got away recently. I don't know if it got out a hole in the lid, one of the holes was larger than the rest, or if it got out hitching a ride on a cricket part that I was removing from the vial.


----------



## K MUELLER (Apr 13, 2005)

*Escapees*

 I have been in the hobby about 3 years,and have had 1-escapee,an Indian violet 1/2'',still have no idea how or when it got loose. I can only figure it was during the feeding rotation,and I have never seen it since,but I am always looking!!!! later-Karl  (34T's)


----------



## Washout (Apr 13, 2005)

I've had no escapes and over 100 tarantulas. But then again I've only been in the hobby for 8 or 9 months.


----------



## JohnxII (Apr 13, 2005)

Been in the hobby for just over a year. 60+ T's give or take. Been careful.


----------



## Philth (Apr 14, 2005)

Been keeping spiders for about ten years, and currently own 80+ speicies.  I only had one stupid accedent with some s'lings busting out of a incubater. :wall: 

    A while back I also woke up to me biggest T. blondi sitting on my bedroom floor.  Luckly she was right out in the open, and easy to catch.  I didnt fully push the lock down on her tank, the night before.  :8o 

    While cleaning tanks, or taking pics, ect ... I've had a few take off, that where easily captured soon after.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Apr 14, 2005)

roughly 53 T's right now, no escapes yet


----------



## Deschain (Apr 14, 2005)

About three years...30 something  :?  Ts at present, and two escapes from the same T, a P.murinus sling when I first got him 3 years ago. A tiny section of the lid was bendable to him, and just gave him enough room to squeeze out...I figured it out the second time, as I saw him do it. Reminded me of how mice can get through tiny holes. 

That's it so far...knock on wood.

My female H.gigas will also leave her burrow on occasion and stick her fangs through the lid and try to bend it. Thankfully it wasn't mesh.


----------



## David_F (Apr 14, 2005)

Just about three years in, around 30 Ts, and no real escapes yet.  Numerous short runs by P. murinus or P. regalis during cage maintenance though.


----------



## cryptly (Apr 14, 2005)

I've got under 50 T's, been keeping T's since October and I've had no escapes.  Have had a few fun chases during tank maintenence and moving new ones into their homes.


----------



## shogun804 (Apr 14, 2005)

ive got about 35T's and still no escapes. im crossing my fingers and checking my lids.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 14, 2005)

I've been in the hobby for 7 years now with 11 T's.  I havne't had any escapes.  I had a close call one night though.  I left the lid to one of my A. avic's opened all night.  I woke up the next morning and saw it open and freaked out!  He was still in his web though.  *phew*


----------



## Vys (Apr 14, 2005)

Around four years, 12 spiders now, circa four escapes. (The P.pulcher sling one was the worst, eventhough the one when my adult female parahybana moved behind the immovable wardrobe was also pretty fun.)

Three because of carelessnes, one because of unexpected Lasiodora strength.


----------



## Windchaser (Apr 14, 2005)

At the moment I have 40 T's, with a couple more coming next week (YES! A P. metallica!   ) and have never had an escape. I have had over 200 in the past. I have been keeping T's about 5 years now.


----------



## Crotalus (Apr 14, 2005)

I had a few escapes over the years, but in all cases I found the spider. Most happened when I had alot of t´s - over 150. Havent had any for a while except a Phoneutria got loose while packing. Not fun.

/Lelle


----------



## mo_2 (Apr 14, 2005)

I have 30 T's and been in the hobby for 5 years.  had only one escape of a G.rosea due to carelessness.  found her next day (luckily as my roommates were helping look with baseball bats) she was under a piece of cage carpet.


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Apr 14, 2005)

2500+, at least a hundred loose at the moment!

I guess it goes without saying that when you have a couple thousand tarantulas you have plenty of escapes. Most are due to my A.D.D. and increasing senility   Over 30+ years I have let many tarantulas (and reptiles) free; some even intentionally.

Swifty sent me 25 _N. chromatus_ spiderlings recently in one deli cup and I loosened the cap before getting distracted by something else. The next morning I found the empty cup! They were tiny little specks and I haven't found a single one.

Yesterday I opened one of the cabinets in my shop's kitchenette and an ultimate male _P. rufilata_ was on the inside of the cabinet door. I had no idea he was even loose. As I quickly went to my packing bench to grab a deli cup to trap him with I saw his gallon jar sitting there without a top on it. 

The best story of all though goes back to my old shop on the other side of town. I caught a 5" female _P. striata_ on my ceiling one night after the lights had gone out. She escaped when she was 2"!   Plenty of loose roaches for her to feed on...

A mind is a terrible thing to waste. :wall: 

Cheers,

Michael


----------



## Kittycat784 (Apr 15, 2005)

only 7 T's and one Scorp.

no escapes yet. but I had a near escape when I bought my P. Lugardi. I didn't know exactly what it was and took the lid off the tank and moved the water dish (it was under it) and it moved very quickly to the top of the tank and almost got out, I was lucky though and got the lid on before he made it. YES!


----------



## Pandora®©™ (Apr 16, 2005)

Only 3 T's, I've been keeping them for about 8 or 9 months now and so far crosses fingers no escapes.  Tape is a wonderful thing lol.


----------



## Sheri (Jun 16, 2005)

First escape, an OBT of course.

Its behind a bookself right now, taped the sides up will capture it tomorrow.

There goes my shining record! Note though that it was from a communal enclosure, I think that may buy me a little grace.


----------



## versimomma (Jun 16, 2005)

I voted wrong. I put over 50 Ts and no escapes but i have had 2 altho 1 was actual before i was married and it was my husband and one was mine! I forgot about both tbh!!!! Over 100 T's 3 years give or take and 2 escapee's. Before we were married and were still living apart my husband left the lid open on his G rosea ultimate males tank. Bob only went a few inches from his enclosure in a dark warm nook near his tank. At that time i was a raving arachnophobic so wasnt impressed at all. 
   I recently lost a Hemericus inflatus sling thru a crack in a film pot. I thought he wouldnt fit thru it  :wall:  :wall:  :wall:


----------



## stubby8th (Jun 17, 2005)

Yes, years ago I had this one male G.rosea, Bob, who was a habitual offeneder . . . but I always knew just where to find him; he would always hangout behind the fridge. I have no idea how he got out, I mean I even resorted to rubber-banding the latch to the only door to his enclosure - but he always did.
I've been keeping tarantulas off and on for 12 years. I currently have 12 T's, no recent escapes.


----------



## Schlyne (Jun 17, 2005)

I've been keeping since Nov of 2004.  I have 25.  No escapes yet, but I've been bitten and I've had one die.  I guess I'm just lucky so far.  I've had one of my pythons escape twice (changed her enclosure after the second time) and head for the T room shelves.  She knocked over my A. huriana (which is fine) and the lid stayed on.


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Jun 17, 2005)

I currently have around 100 Ts and other anthropods with only an adult female L. bishopi escaped after I came back from vacation and noticed her missing.  Cricket chewed a hole through her lid and she followed right behind.  Still haven't found her or her remains yet.

Other then that, no other escapes.


----------



## arachnoguy (Jun 20, 2005)

I have had at least 5 or more t's since i was a little guy. i have been in the hobby seriously now for 5 years and at the moment i have over 100 t's around 50 scorps and 5 snakes (two are 10'+) and i have had about 6-7 escapes. one really bad one was when orion (my 11 foot reticulated python) got out and decided to go exploring and knocked over 12 containers of t's. i come home and there he is looking rather sheepish in the corner and there are all of these t's all over the house.


----------



## juggalo69 (Jun 20, 2005)

No actual T escapees but I've had two emps loose in my house for about a week now. Still can't figure out how they got out through the closed lid though.


----------



## MizM (Jun 20, 2005)

Sheri said:
			
		

> Unattended spiders. Like you wake up in the morning and notice that the singapore blue is gone.
> 
> Not while doing cage work.
> 
> Seperating slings, well, I can see how that happens... especially with a geniculata sac... or brachypelma, or lasiodora!



Whoops. :8o  I voted yes, 50+ tarantulas before I got to this post. Only escapees were during maintenance or sling separating!   Got my frist T 14 years ago.


----------



## Spider_Monkey (Jun 22, 2005)

Only one escape. Male 5" B. Smithi slid screen top open one night. Found him 3 weeks later, alive.  We have over 100 T's and have been in the hobby over 6 years.  BTW, we lock all of the cages now.

-Lauren & Jason-


----------



## Ishkabibble (Jun 22, 2005)

42 T's, three yrs collecting, two escapes. Both less than 10 minutes each. I've chased a few OW's during transfers of cages, always a good time catching them. It what helps make life interesting!


----------



## Katronmaster (Aug 31, 2005)

Two Ts right now, over twenty at one point. Three escapes. Two were at the same time, a younger cousin had been running about while over visiting and ran into my tank display. I was out at the time and his mother claims she has no idea how he got into my room with my animals. (Both caught within the hour, perfectly fine if a bit stressed, said cousin is no longer permitted over unless his mother will keep an eye on him) 

The second was a rosie who is still running loose (Free Range as my mother terms it). Apparently she popped the lid off her critter keeper and hasn't been seen since. My mother was caring for them while I was on visitation with my dad, so I was not around to help her look in the obvious places until I was returned home two weeks later. We're still hunting.


----------



## AfterTheAsylum (Aug 31, 2005)

I had one escape when I only had 5 tarantulas.  Ever since then I never had one since, and I am well over 50 tarantulas.


----------



## ilovebugs (Aug 31, 2005)

I've had one escape in about 6 years. 

I guess it was oporator error, I had a fishtank lid, that was open on the backside (the plastic was made to be removable on the back to put a heater or something in I guess.)
I didn't think at the time that they could climb glass. came home one day and mom found Hairy(RIP) in my sisters room. 

I was more shocked that he survived a 2 1/2 foot drop unharmed. 
it never happened again.


----------



## rodillablanco (Aug 31, 2005)

I have twenty T's and have had one A. avicularia escape twice through flimsy bridal veil. Both times it only went about 1 foot and just hung out on the wall. I think he didn't want to go too far from the crickets!


----------



## Bigboy (Aug 31, 2005)

counting all my rosie slings I have close to 100 spiders but I won't count them so I'm well under 50 and I have had one escape.  Been in the hobby since november of 2004


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Aug 31, 2005)

I have 8 T's and one scorp and to date only had 1 almost escape lol.  It was a 1" inch OBT yes Martin it was yours lol.  The lil runt was fast as lightning and almost got away.


----------



## Scolopendra (Aug 31, 2005)

3 long 2 short,my rosie has escaped twice, found within two days the first time, one the second time(but not by me.lol). a B.albopilosum which has yet to be found. and my p.murinus twice, and it looks like this 2nd time is going to be fatal.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Aug 31, 2005)

My first escape a few eeks ago. A C. schmarde got out of an airhole. Thats what i get for not listening to breeder and transferring it to a bigger cup.


----------



## David DeVries (Sep 2, 2005)

I had a B. smithi for 18 years and she never escaped.  Had a Rosie for a short time also.  I was a teenager and my room got relatively cold.  My Ts would burrow in the winter time and I would not see them for several months. I thought my Rosie did this. As it warmed up my smithi greeted me one morning but no Rosie.  Several weeks went by and it was plenty warm so I went digging. No Rosie!  The mystery was solved some time later. I was cleaning the bathroom and picked up a wicker basket my mom kept Readers Digest in (ALWAYS something to read while on the throne at mothers house). I noticed there was a crushed, dried Rosie on the bottom     Best I can figure is mom picked up scattered magazines in the house and dumped them into the basket enmasse and crushed the poor T hiding underneath.  I still to this day do not have any idea how it got out as the lid was intact.  I suspect a pesky younger sibling or two was involved. I have seven Ts now, all youngsters.  No escapes yet with these.


----------



## maxamillian (Sep 2, 2005)

I have had two escapes and I have been working with inverts for a couple of years.  One of them was a Green Bottle Blue that was on the run for about four days.  The other was a Giant Whiteknee that successfully lifted off the lid to his container and snuck out.  They didn't get far because I have all of my inverts in a self enclosed spider room.


----------



## julesaussies (Aug 30, 2007)

Knock on wood - no escapes yet and 80 something T's! Came across this thread and thought it would be interesting as i think i've seen quite a few threads with people asking for help and advice on catching their escapees...


----------



## Mina (Aug 31, 2007)

Yes, We have had 3 escapes, the last one, a tiny B. emilia sling, was never found.  The other two were a juvie GBB, which we caught after a heart stopping twenty minutes, and my male A. purpurea Kala, during rehousing when he was a small sling.  (R.I.P)
This October I will have been in the hobby 2 years and now we have 75 T's.


----------



## reclusa (Aug 31, 2007)

In the Hobby, on and off, for 30 years. Currently over 175 Tarantulas and 8 Scorpions. I've only had around 6 escapes and recovered all but 2.


----------



## kitty_b (Aug 31, 2007)

130 or so... been in the hobby 5 years. 1 escape, recently. stupid cat ate her.


----------



## josh_cloud (Aug 31, 2007)

i had an A. hentzi that got out all the time. it was an aquarium with a homemade screen cover. that spider drove my mom crazy. they (my parents) woke me in the middle of the night because the t was on my pillow by my head! they wouldnt catch it. and 20 years into the future.... my son's rosie got out because he forgot to lock the cage. i found it two or three weeks later behind a guitar that was leaning on one of my amps. i didn't know that rosies were such good climbers! oh, between my sons and i we have 18 t's and climbing.


----------



## funnylori (Aug 31, 2007)

I had a half inch A. purpurea loose in my room for two weeks once last summer. It escaped from a crack in the kritter keeper lid. I keep 25(ish) tarantulas, and have been keeping tarantulas since 2004.

My snake is still on the lose. For the second time. It's been about a month now.


----------



## dtknow (Sep 1, 2007)

Under 50 T's...actually under 10. I've had 3 escapes but only one appears permanent(B. vagans).

Aphonopelma iodus went for a little cruise when her lid was knocked loose. The others were all slings.


----------



## Blackmelo (Dec 13, 2007)

Have got 8 Tarantula slings.
Relatively new to keeping T's. All my airing holes are roughly the same size, good 1/4 size of the Tarantula's body. Had my first escape this morning.

First of all it climbed the plastic wall which is 10 times higher than he is, then he squeezed through a hole that not even the flies I feed him get through.

Real mindboggling mistery but I can see how there are so many escapes because of this.


----------



## christin (Dec 13, 2007)

1 escape, 20 spiders...I think I had 10 at the time though. Been keeping spiders on and off for 11 years now.

I had a P.cancerides push the lid off her enclosure (4x4 lucite cube) I found her on the floor near the dresser she was on. Those cubes are handy, but certainly not escape proof. If the lid isn't a tight fit, I usually put something on top to weigh it down.


----------



## The_Thunderer (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow... old thread!

Thus far, one escape with less than 50 T's (only 23).  A. metallica (or whatever) was able to squeeze out of her cage... BUT, she went and rested right at its base.  She didn't even come to a point where she WASN'T in contact with the cage.  LOL.  Boy, was I relieved!


----------



## Mina (Dec 13, 2007)

We have had 3 escapes, and all 3 happened when we were somewhat new to the hobby, and were just stupid.  The first was a GBB juvie, the second was an A. purpurea sling during rehousng, and the third was a very small B. emilia that somehow didn't get its top back on securely.
We recaptured all but the little emilia.


----------



## RottweilExpress (Dec 14, 2007)

40 T's. No Escapes during 1½-2 years, except for a centipede.


I often put up 5-10 boxes with T's on the table, open them and put the lids close by. Then exit the room and goes to collect roaches. I might be gone or fixing about with stuff for up to about 30 minutes having the open T boxes virtually unguarded and they never leave. Often I see them climbing on the edge of the box/jar/cup but extremely seldom do they cross the edge. Then I feed them and have them open for another 20 minutes or so, whatching them eat.

There are one or two T's that never settled in their home, and THEY tend to be willing to leave as soon as the lid is off. But they need to be rehoused obviously. It seems to me a satisfied T stays at home. Well, I wouldn't know if they'd stay put a whole night, and I'm not about to find out.


----------



## Merfolk (Dec 15, 2007)

Have  around 50, in the hobby since 2005.

Escapees :

-Baby OBT, not found

-Mature Male P rufilata. Hid in our bathrooms wall fan, stopped the blade from running to go in and out was able to pry open the loosely made plexiglass enclosure he was in. I recaptured him

Now resides at Tarantula Canada where he fathered their next rufi batch (buy from that one, I can confirm that the genetics are outstanding:worship: )

-Juvenile female H incei that I found dead in the middle of my living room with its enclosure still locked shut... never understood what happened.

On the other hand, I left my irminia's cage open for an overnight (distracted I presume) and when I found out he was chilling out right beside the opening.
Silk leftovers showed me that the bugger had a walk around, but preferred to come back home!!!


----------



## NevularScorpion (Dec 15, 2007)

just two escapes b emilia and 1 t that i forgot to label i have almost 2 hundred


----------



## sntcruzan (Dec 16, 2007)

I have been in the hobby for 6+ years and have had 6 escape and had a hatch of OBT's that had a few 2nd-3rd instar escapees.


----------



## miarachnids (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi I have been keeping T's for 12 years. I have had a few escapes.
The one that my family always talks about was about 5 years ago.
I had to move my collection to my moms for a few weeks do to a move.
One day while i was at work My 11" T. blondi pushed its lid off and tried to help my mom with the laundry.lol My mom tried to close the dryer door but it keep poping back open. When she looked inside..... Needless to say she was not very happy with me lol


----------



## Scorpendra (Dec 16, 2007)

it'll be two years next month, counting from when i got my first T, and i have 7 currently. i've only had one "escape" so far: my P. rufilata, which bolted onto the outside of the container during a transfer. i'm not sure if it would count or not because i had complete control of the situation.


----------



## ullydin (Dec 17, 2007)

Merfolk said:


> -Mature Male P rufilata. Hid in our bathrooms wall fan, stopped the blade from running to go in and out was able to pry open the loosely made plexiglass enclosure he was in. I recaptured him


 Was that the music loving pokie that hid in the speaker?


I've been keeping T for a little over a year. Got 8 of the home and I've had only 1 escape. A. Seemani went for a little walk when she found the home wasn't properly closed. Didn't go far thought!


----------



## jen650s (Dec 17, 2007)

I have about 40 Ts and have only had one T escape.  Got my first in about 1978 (sorry I can't calculate how long ago that was right now  ).  However, he escaped several times .  He was a G. rosea and was an escape artist and got out at every opportunity and always went to the same place.  Down the stairs and into the back of a dog kennel.  He would never seem to move and then you'd look and he'd be gone, once during maint., once due to leaving the latch off of his tank and several other times as well.  Oh well, he's gone now and I've never had another get out.


----------

